# State Record?? I wish...



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

The more I hear and read about this guy from Wisconsin that just nailed the state record for Crappie down in Lake Powell, the more it makes me wish I would have submitted my catch for a state record. This guys fish was an enormous 3lbs 5oz and went 18.5 inches! That's HUGE for a Crappie! On that same note, 3 years ago I caught a crappie that went exactly 19 inches. I have no idea how much it weighed but it was likely in the neighborhood of 3 lbs. Regardless, even if this guys fish is bigger than mine, I could have possibly temporarily held the state record before being de-throned by this guy's monster of a catch.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang, looks close. Shoulda, woulda, coulda...you won't do that again. Nice fish though JD


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

wow, both of those are some darn nice crappies.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I know how ya feel. Several years ago I caught, what would have been at the time, a state record albino trout. I never weighed it or measured it, but it was close to 20" and all of three pounds or better. A few years later, they published the state records in the fishing proc, and mine would have beaten that record by 1-1 1/2 pounds. Sucks doesn't it!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

+1 
That thing is a tank.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> +1
> That thing is a tank.


Actually it's a fish...


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I'll always recognize your crappie as the state record, jdmckell. 8)
> 
> That's a real hog!


Haha thanks man! Yeah, it would have been cool to have nabbed the state record at the time but to be honest I had never even caught Crappie prior to that morning. I knew it was big but I had no idea that it could be in contention for a state record.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, that looks like a freaking bass! Great job to you both!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I should hold the state record for carp, as I caught one out of Willard bay back in 1986 that was well over 50 pounds. At least that was the general concensus. :lol: We hung it on FOUR of those little 18lb Kmart spring scales and added up the marks for 56lbs. Not sure what it would have weighed on ONE real scale, but I seem to remember it being WAY bigger than the state record when they published it in the proclamation a couple years later. :shock: 
I cut it up for bait and gave everybody on the dike fresh bait for the day. :evil: 

Back when I was 14 I caught a sucker in the bear river beneath the Oneida dam in Idaho that was over 50 pounds too. Half again bigger around and a foot or more longer than my whole leg.
My grandmother yelled at me to get rid of it, so I threw it back.  
When my grandpa came down to take a picture of it, and found out that I had thrown it back in HIS river, I ran for my life, I seriously thought he was going to kill me. :shock: 

Now I know better and would never return a big old breeder like that to the water, and I have always regretted not getting a pic with either fish. I am just not camera oriented. :roll:


----------

